# قائمة مواقع ال Standards



## احمد عباس الخطيب (26 فبراير 2009)

Site Listings:
American National Standards Institute (ANSI) 


ANSI eStandards Store - More than 10,000 American National Standards plus many international standards for sale 


ASTM International (American Society for Testing and Materials) - Download or order mail delivery of any of ASTM’s 12,000+ standards, covering metals, petroleum, construction, the environment, and more 


CDN Resource Laboratories Ltd. - Assay standards for purchase 


CEN: European Committee for Standardization - Online catalogue of published European Standards. Links to national standard catalogues 


Certified Reference Materials from the Institute for National Measurement Standards - (National Research Council Canada) 


DECO - (www.doceng.com) Sells current and historical standards from various sources worldwide 


ISO: International Organization for Standardization - ISO 9000 and ISO 14000 standards 


National Standards System Network (NSSN) - Search Engine for Standards 


NIST Materials Science and Engineering Laboratory: Metallurgy Division - (National Institute of Standards and Technology) 


NIST Standard Reference Materials 


Normas - Online ordering service for industry standards 


Rocklabs - Sample preparation equipment and gold reference materials 


TechSavvy - Free search engine for worldwide standards (registration required) 


The Canadian Certified Reference Materials Project (CCRMP) - (CANMET Mining and Mineral Sciences Laboratories) 


U.S. Department of Defense Standardization Program 


USGS Geochemical Reference Materials and Certificates - (U.S. Geological Survey)

منقول من موقع
www.mining.com​


----------

